# 60K service cost?



## darkpontiac (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello,

I recently moved back to IL due to family issues and decided to see how much the 60K service was. At Gurnee VW, they quoted me $500!! which is insane and they told me that it doesn't include spark plugs as they should been changed at 40K (they weren't, as Oshkosh, WI VW didn't change them since they are not listed as a issue til 60k in my owners manual...).

So my question is, where is North Eastern IL is there a good place to take my car? Somewhere where I won't feel like I'm getting ripped off or getting the wrong information. I was able to take mine to Meister in Appleton, WI when I lived there, which didn't rip me off and only serviced Audi and VW.

Also how much is the typical 60K service. From what I understand, it's mostly just a spark plug, and oil change plus other various small things.

Thanks.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

darkpontiac said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently moved back to IL due to family issues and decided to see how much the 60K service was. At Gurnee VW, they quoted me $500!! which is insane and they told me that it doesn't include spark plugs as they should been changed at 40K (they weren't, as Oshkosh, WI VW didn't change them since they are not listed as a issue til 60k in my owners manual...).
> 
> ...


Your garage.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Things due at 60k on a 2.0t CC: 
-oil change
-tire rotation
-cabin filter
-spark plugs


Things due at 40k on a 2.0t CC:
-oil change
-tire rotation
-cabin filter
-engine air filter
-DSG service (if equipped)


----------



## darkpontiac (Jul 17, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Your garage.


And what if I told you, I don't have one?



-camber said:


> Things due at 60k on a 2.0t CC:
> -oil change
> -tire rotation
> -cabin filter
> ...


Thanks, this is exactly what I figured and what was done during the 40K. I know for a fact I made sure to do the DSG at 40K. 
I think I'm better off just getting a oil change and tire rotation from a good shop and doing the spark plugs and cabin filter myself.

Only thing about spark plugs is I assume they have to be a proper gap or tighten to a certain amount?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

darkpontiac said:


> And what if I told you, I don't have one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This service is so easy you can do it at any parking lot.

Get NGK spark plugs either PFR7S8EG Double Platinum (1675) or BKR7EIX Iridium (2667) . They are both gaped to 0.32"

Factory torque spec for plug is 25Nm which is approximately 18.4 lbft


----------



## darkpontiac (Jul 17, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> This service is so easy you can do it at any parking lot.
> 
> Get NGK spark plugs either PFR7S8EG Double Platinum (1675) or BKR7EIX Iridium (2667) . They are both gaped to 0.32"
> 
> Factory torque spec for plug is 25Nm which is approximately 18.4 lbft


I assume the Iridium would be better? (Had them in my last car and were good). Should I also replace the Ignition Coils too? or does it really matter? Cause I found a site that has the NGK Iridium x4 and R8 coils x4 for $106. Only other thing I would have to buy is a torque wrench which I found one at Harbor Freight for a good price. I'm also seeing the cabin filter on there for only $14 which isn't bad.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

darkpontiac said:


> I assume the Iridium would be better? (Had them in my last car and were good). Should I also replace the Ignition Coils too? or does it really matter? Cause I found a site that has the NGK Iridium x4 and R8 coils x4 for $106. Only other thing I would have to buy is a torque wrench which I found one at Harbor Freight for a good price. I'm also seeing the cabin filter on there for only $14 which isn't bad.


If you are not tuned and if you dont experience misfires then it is not necessary to change ignition coils.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

i wouldn't bother buying a torque wrench for the plugs. Just tighten them til they bite, and give it a little extra.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

darkpontiac said:


> I assume the Iridium would be better? (Had them in my last car and were good). Should I also replace the Ignition Coils too? or does it really matter? Cause I found a site that has the NGK Iridium x4 and R8 coils x4 for $106. Only other thing I would have to buy is a torque wrench which I found one at Harbor Freight for a good price. I'm also seeing the cabin filter on there for only $14 which isn't bad.


most autoparts stores will loan you a torque wrench. Usually just gotta put a credit card for deposit.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

DasCC said:


> most autoparts stores will loan you a torque wrench. Usually just gotta put a credit card for deposit.


you can get an "ok" torque wrench for like $20 at harbor freight... less than the deposit to rent one at an auto part store... granted, those are "better", but for plugs, changing wheels, and other little things a cheaper one will do fine.


----------



## darkpontiac (Jul 17, 2013)

So, not that I want to revive a now dead thread. 

I'm going ahead and ordering the NGK BKR7EIX-2667 plugs. So I just want to confrim, it's as simple as taking off the cover, disconnecting the igntion coils, pulling them out, unscrewing the old plugs and then putting the new ones in at spec (18.4 ft-lbs/25Nm) and then reversing everything else? Just don't want to destory my car.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

darkpontiac said:


> So, not that I want to revive a now dead thread.
> 
> I'm going ahead and ordering the NGK BKR7EIX-2667 plugs. So I just want to confrim, it's as simple as taking off the cover, disconnecting the igntion coils, pulling them out, unscrewing the old plugs and then putting the new ones in at spec (18.4 ft-lbs/25Nm) and then reversing everything else? Just don't want to destory my car.


Make sure the plugs are gapped properly as well. They usually come pre-gapped, but it is worth checking. 

:beer:


----------



## darkpontiac (Jul 17, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Make sure the plugs are gapped properly as well. They usually come pre-gapped, but it is worth checking.
> 
> :beer:


Just to be sure, how would I check this? Just with a ruler? I ordered them from Deutsche Auto Parts and on their page it says they are gapped to 0.31. Not sure how much it matters if they are 0.01 off, but say they are off how would I I fix it?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...265p?itemIdentifier=466516&_requestid=1482088


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

*DIY will save you $$$*

here's what I just did last weekend for my 60k 

Castrol Syntec 5w-40 + OE VW filter + drain plug combo $65 (Amazon)
NGK Iridium IX Spark plug BKR8EIX x4 $27 (Amazon)
R8 red top Coil Pack, 06E-905-115-E x4 $84 (Amazon) 
Rain-X Latitude Wiper Blade x2 $24 (Amazon)
window wiper fluid - free (used left over)
AFE 31-10172 OER PRO DRY S AIR FILTER $42 (Ebay)
I skipped cabin filter 
tires rotated - free (DIY)
labor - FREE (took me about 2 hours since I'm a noob I'm sure it could be done faster)

total = $242


I can't imagine having dealer doing it at $500+ to me it's spending quality time w/ my car then taking it out for a spin after the work being done is priceless :thumbup:


----------

